# Looking for a subcompact 9mm



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok so here's the situation - I'm in the market for a sub-compact for deeper concealment. I have a glock 19 that I really like a lot. So the natural answer would be the G26 right? The fact that if I bought the 26 I can use the magazine from my 19 is a plus. But I also really like the XD Sub-compact and the Beretta PX4. I know there are more options out there my only preference is that it's a 9mm. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks,

- Ledger

oh yeah I'm also interested in the Ruger SR9c, if any of you have experience with it I would love to hear about it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Ledgehammer said:


> oh yeah I'm also interested in the Ruger SR9c, if any of you have experience with it I would love to hear about it.


I have heard nothing but good from the people who actually own SR9c's They seem to bew a very good shooting nice gun.

I have 2 full size SR9's and I have a G26. I like it but don't carry it. I would suggest the Kahr CW9. That gun conceals, feels great, shoots like a dream, is a 9mm I always suggest the CW9 any chance I get, it is a great CCW

RCG


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 RCG, but the PM9 would be even smaller in a 9mm. The CW9 is still concealable as well as the G26 (my EDC is a G27 - same size as 26). They all sound like good choices, but I lean towards the G26 for the reasons you listed and the fact that you are familiar with the design.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would encourage you to look at the Beretta PX 4 Subcompact.










It is a great new design and functions like a champ.

I got mine in 9mm , but the other calibers are also available. :smt082

I like it having a hammer / visible safety / and decocker.

You can use any of these functions or not use them depending on your ability and training.

But if your gun doesn't have those functions you do not have the choices.:smt023

Good luck with your search. Try / shoot a lot of different guns before you buy.

Some guns shoot differently than they feel in a gun store.

:smt1099


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

^The floating barrel is what I find so intriguing! The SR9c is an amazing ruger.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

For what its worth I own a g26 and its a great carry gun....I have grown very accustomed to it and actually held a Beretta PX4 sub a couple weeks ago and it just didnt feel right at all....I actually wanted one a while back but I think I have grown used to the Glock grip...I also thought about the Springfield but man let me tell you the g26 is one amazing gun....if I had to pick something else it would probably be the S&W M&P compact, the Beretta next, and the Springfield after that...but thats just me:numbchuck:


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

If you like the grip and trigger of the Glock 19 you already have, then the G26 is the obvious answer..

Personally, I just never warmed up the the "blocky" grip of the Glock26 (probably any Glock), and I'm old and a TDA fan, so never felt warm and fuzzy about the Glock trigger either.

My 9mm compact of choice is the HK P2000sk (V3), but I also have a S&W CS9 that is very nice.. You probably wouldn't like either over a Glock since you already like Glocks.

Fun shopping around tho, right?

Best Wishes,

jesse


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

> Fun shopping around tho, right?


Absolutely! Thanks for all of the replies. Any excuse to go look at guns will work for me. lol

I really didn't think I was going to like the glocks but I tried the 19 and it is everything people said it would be. I'm actually starting to like the way the glocks look now too.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

One of the best things about owning guns is shopping for them. I am always looking for at least one new gun. that way i never stop shopping. I get to see and hold all the new ones that come out and I buy them if i like them. I have bought guns thatI didn't like and bought a different one earlier but after time the other one grew on me so now I own both of them. Good luck there are plenty of guns and plenty of opinions....the only one that counts for you is yours.

here is some info on the SR9c you were intested in SR9c


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I looked at the glock and the XDsc. Really liked the feel and trigger in the XD, so it followed me home.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

My first semi was a G17. I have since purchased a G26 (about 2 or so years ago) for my primary carry piece) It just made sense to me to keep it in the glock family as I was already familiar with the G17. 

The only thing I would do diferently is to buy the G27 and get a 9mm barrel for it so that I could have had 2 guns in one.

I also hear good things about the Khar.

I am not a fan of the XD.... seems like the hand grip safety is just one more thing to break. Keep it simple.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You're already used to the controls on the Glock. I'd go with the Glock or the XD. Just point and click. No manual safeties to mess with. I wouldn't go with something that has different controls only to find yourself pulling the trigger while a thumb safety is still on.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Ledgehammer said:


> Ok so here's the situation - I'm in the market for a sub-compact for deeper concealment. I have a glock 19 that I really like a lot. So the natural answer would be the G26 right? The fact that if I bought the 26 I can use the magazine from my 19 is a plus. But I also really like the XD Sub-compact and the Beretta PX4. I know there are more options out there my only preference is that it's a 9mm. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks,
> 
> - Ledger


I would certainly recommend a Kahr CW9. Fairly inexpensive and mine has been flawless for several hundred rounds. You won't find a 9m that's easier to conceal. In fact, since I have been moving to 45 cal, I bought a PM45 last month based on the performance of the CW9. So far, it's also been perfect.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Viper said:


> I would certainly recommend a Kahr CW9. Fairly inexpensive and mine has been flawless for several hundred rounds. You won't find a 9m that's easier to conceal. In fact, since I have been moving to 45 cal, I bought a PM45 last month based on the performance of the CW9. So far, it's also been perfect.


Thx Viper - I'm going to look at the Kahr also. I love the size of it. How does it shoot? How's the recoil? Is it easy to get back on target for follow up shots?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CW9 is a great weapon! It shoots like a dream, the trigger is a smooth but a little longer pull. the recoil is very managable and not harsh at all. My wife who mostly shoots a .22 pistol is very comfortable shooting my CW9. The ability to get back on target for a second shot is very depndant on you. The gun does not make it ny more difficult then it is normally. It makes holes right where the sights say it will and it hides on your hip like it isn't there with a good holster. 

The CW9 is a very good and smart choice. I recomend it to everyone looking for a CCW.

RCG


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Ledgehammer said:


> Thx Viper - I'm going to look at the Kahr also. I love the size of it. How does it shoot? How's the recoil? Is it easy to get back on target for follow up shots?


Sorry I didn't get back earlier, but I was out of town. The CW9 is not bad at all to shoot, and is much better than the PF9 I owned before. I suppose this is due to the extra 3 oz, the lower bore center, and the fact that I can get all three fingers on the grip. In fact the PM45, which is only an oz more than the CW9 handles the 45 ACP quite well. It is a bit snapper that my M&P 45 or my XD45, but still easy to control, and is miles easier to conceal.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't any experience with subs but, I just read an article the writer thought the SR9 was a great little gun. That... and the XD or Glock would would be on my list to give a hard look at. Oh, and the M&P sub...dang! plenty of quality pistols in that catagory


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Hard to beat a Kahr PM9. They are more reliable than what you read on the internet and they are much smaller than a G26, but still shoot well. If you can carry a G26, you can carry a G19, I carry the Kahr a lot more and I comply with the 2nd rule of a gunfight.


----------

